
Storing Energy by Heating Stones to 600 Degrees – Could Power Denmark for Hours - g8oz
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/03/19/storing-energy-by-heating-stones-to-600-degrees-could-power-whole-country-for-hours/
======
londons_explore
Any heat pump has a hot and a cold side.

Are they also freezing other stones? Are they cooling a river?

~~~
Fjolsvith
I read the HN post over the weekend about Graphene coating heating to 160
degrees in sunlight [1].

Could this be used for the cool side?

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19467542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19467542)

